# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Build Your Own Plastic Shredder For Making Extruder Feedstock

## Brian_Krassenstein

David Watkins says that once he purchased his 3D printer, the ongoing cost of materials made him want to come up with a way to decrease that cost. After studying the efforts in the 3D printing community to produce filament, he was struck by the number of companies and individuals who have designed filament extruders. So Watkins set out to design a cheap and effective way to shred waste plastic or failed prints to feed into an extruder. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/71770/waste-plastic-shredder/


 	 	Below is a look at the plastic shredder:

----------


## curious aardvark

the extruders I've seen have built in shredders.

----------


## Phonontronics

> David Watkins says that once he purchased his 3D printer, the ongoing cost of materials made him want to come up with a way to decrease that cost. After studying the efforts in the 3D printing community to produce filament, he was struck by the number of companies and individuals who have designed filament extruders. So Watkins set out to design a cheap and effective way to shred waste plastic or failed prints to feed into an extruder. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/71770/waste-plastic-shredder/
> 
> 
>           Below is a look at the plastic shredder:


Here's one that is far cheaper to make yourself:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv72UHO-0c8

----------


## leonardo.amg3d

Has anyone tried extruding BASF Ultrafuse metal pellets?
I mean the 316L and 17-4 MIM pellets?
Thanks.

----------

